# Under 18 don't look here!



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Ok! got ya to look.Do ya think I should make doors for the top half also??Itchy


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

That looks great! if you were to do doors for the top, maybe go with glass panels?


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Now thats an idea!Itchy


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

That was pretty tricky with the title, Itchy. I was only looking in case it was something I needed to report.:innocent:

I think it looks great as it is. Glass paneled doors would work out well, I'm sure, but it doesn't look like it's missing anything. Nice work.

Rob


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Ya Rob.I'm kind of all full of myself right now,He He!Thanks fer lookin 'er leering.Most of all your input is important yo me TY.Itchy


----------



## pabloj13 (Dec 10, 2009)

I agree that glass panels would look good, but I also think it looks great now.


----------



## ~WoodChuck~ (Jan 17, 2009)

yup i think glass panels or leave it as is. Looks great as is though.


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

Glass panels on top, or just stop while your ahead. You did a nice job.
Nick


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That looks great Itchy, but I also think glass panels would look great too.


----------



## Eusibius2 (Jan 6, 2010)

I like it the way it is... great job


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Call it a day and leave it "topless". You did a great job!


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

Yes I looked to. Very nice, my two cents Glass paned also.


----------



## wooddude9 (Sep 6, 2008)

Got me to look you crafty guy, looks good the way it is.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

I would go with panel doors. SWMBO says that glass doors are intended to catch the eye and display what is inside.

Ask your SWMBO and follow her advice. :laughing:


----------



## wletson (Jan 11, 2010)

As an alternative, what about two tall skinny glass panel doors, the full height of the cabinet, for the center section. Leaving the two outside uppers open?

Looks great no matter what you decide.


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Itchy you are a sneaky fellow :laughing:. The piece of furniture you posted is beautiful-----LEAVE IT ALONE, IT DOES NOT NEED ANY MORE DOORS:thumbsup:. Great work Itch :thumbsup:. One more thing, is the picture on the top center your better looking twin brother :laughing: BTW, if you put doors on the top that will keep out most dust and then your better half won't have anything to do, get my drift.


----------



## Eusibius2 (Jan 6, 2010)

rrich said:


> I would go with panel doors. SWMBO says that glass doors are intended to catch the eye and display what is inside.
> 
> Ask your SWMBO and follow her advice. :laughing:


Hahaha - good advice! Always follow the wife! LOL


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Garry,Nope thats a pic of my dad,he died about 20 yrs. ago.Some do say we look alike tho.I'm surprised nobody noticed the little donald duck figurine tho,LOL Itchy


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

I'll vote for leaving it as is. I like the open look of the top and find that if there are too many doors on cabinets like this the space often doesn't get used. YMMV though. Good job, Itchy.


----------



## RDR (Feb 8, 2010)

I think it looks great, too. You could do the glass doors, OR you could start a whole new project! I'd leave it alone, though.

-Rich


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

A new project is in order,like a cabinet for this,#2393.
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/tabletop.html

Itchy


----------

